# Hello! From cook to server,,,to nutrition,,,,



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello, how are you?

I havent said hello for a while and I apologize. This is Gustavo from Peru. I am a graduated from le cordon bleu -Peru. I used to work like a cook for a while after I left the business school. And cooking was ok,,but I never loved cooking professionally and I realized it was not for me. So I had to work and decided to work like a server. Yeah , a server,,,,,I know cooks hate servers. My chef at school used to insult them and tell them they were stupids,,,,,,but well. I realize I like talking to people,,,even Im very shy and my english was not so fluent. But I realize I still like food,,I still like sciences,,,,,and I love helping people,,,,,,that smile that people give u FREE,makes me feel so good and thats my salary. (I apologize for my spelling and writing). 
I have been thinking of going back to school,,,,,, food sciences,,,nutrition,culinology. I always dream of beinga food critic,,,going to restaurants and trying the new plates,,or developing new products in the supermarkets. I love supermarkets,,,,,,,when I see new products ,pre made,,,,grilled vegetables ready to grill I get excited,,,,,,,when I see all those kinds of cheese there,,,,,wow I get crazy,,,,the only thing I know is that I would like to know more about that. So I think I will go back to school. Any advice??? Comments? Im in NYC now,but thinking of moving to CA or Australia soon. Somebody is a food scientist? nutritionist?? or realted to culinology. Thanks

hugs,

Gustavo


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Gus,

Just a warm welcome back. Always been a pleasure for me to read your obvious excitement about food. No worries about your English & spelling.


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks for answering. I always loved this forum. Its so interesting. I wonder if there are some people in the forum who are nutritionists or culinologists or food scientists. Because I would like to study a career related to food......I like food, hehe. I have always thought of investigating about coffee, I love it and I would like to have a coffee shop,,,a coffee restaurant,,,,,,,,I like wines, too. If somebody could give me an advice I would appreciate it. Thanks!

Gus


----------

